# Honda fourtrack 300 wont accelerate past 20



## Johnniebob (Jun 20, 2020)

My honda fourtrack 300 wont accelerate past 20 mph got new staitor carb rectifier what could cause tha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

clutch plates worn out?


----------

